# Conexion a internet mediante modem



## ibdali (Feb 19, 2010)

hola, tengo un módem E-176 de personal.

Vivo un poco alejado de la ciudad por lo que la conexión es patéticamente lenta.

He visto que vienen antenas para mejorar la cobertura, alguien a usado estas antenas y le ha dado resultado???

sino, a alguien se le ocurre una forma de mejorar señal???????

gracias!!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

La verdad que en el interior y en ciudades chicas como la que vivo yo tambien se arrastra.. Entiendo que es un USB lo que puedes hacer es extender el cable USB hasta alguna ventana y en la punta le pones el modem.. de que color es la luz cuando se conecta? en la barra de tareas que velocidad dice que se conecto? en la configuracion fijate si se conecta como: edge o UMTS, forza que sea UMTS y es lo que hay.. no da mas..


----------



## ibdali (Feb 21, 2010)

depende, en general se conecta en verde, y es lentísimo.

rara vez se conecta en cian, y ahi tiene una velocidad aceptable.

En el panel me aparece cualquier cosa, como 7.1 mbps.

lo que quería saber es si con una antena se mejora en la señal.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

Lo que marca es la transferencia desde tu modem al nodo, no es la velocidad de transferencia. entra en http://www.speedtest.net/ y mide desde alli. Si con el equipo cerca de una ventana siempre se te prende cian, entonces alargando el modem con un cable usb podes ganar un poco de velocidad a una ventana. sino no hay nada que hacer..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

yo vivo en la ciudad y tengo cobertura 3g tenia un moden similar y era terriblemente lento ,se prendiera la luz azul o cian ,con la luz verde era mas lento que un moden de 56k
renege y renege lo probe en xp en linux y daba igual no funcionaba ni para atras ni para adelante.asta que un dia lo tire ,aora tengo conecion por wifi y es bastante rapida ,
a probe con personal,claro,movistar y ninguna tenia la velocidad que dicen tener ,me desepciono la banda ancha movil



ibdali dijo:


> depende, en general se conecta en verde, y es lentísimo.
> 
> rara vez se conecta en cian, y ahi tiene una velocidad aceptable.
> 
> ...



en window te tira cualquier cosa la velocidad ,no es real te dice que tenes la revelocidad,pero al momento de navegar lo ace como caracol asmatico,en linux por lo menos ami me indicaba una velocidad mas realista y notava que por momentos unos segundos apenas el moden andaba a picos altisimos de velocidad,pero era solo eso unos segundos nada mas,la compañia me decia que era la red ,que estaba congestionada y minga ,yo conectava el moden de 56 k y partia en dos al moden usb Huawei, no recuerdo el modelo


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

el tema que donde vivo, o es el modem o NADA.

viendo por internet encontré los cables USB activos, con ellos podes alejar el modem de la pc para que encuentre mayor señal. Alguien los usó????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> el tema que donde vivo, o es el modem o NADA.
> 
> viendo por internet encontré los cables USB activos, con ellos podes alejar el modem de la pc para que encuentre mayor señal. Alguien los usó????



llege a instalar el moden con un alarge de usb en el techo de casa ,prove con pantalla para consentrar la señal y nada por mas rallitas de señal que tenia mi moden no navegava y de usar el mensager no se podia se cortava a cada instante,sino te queda otra ,no provaste colocar una placa wifi con antena exterior aver que señal pescas por ay tenes al alcanse una o dos y te conectas


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

me han comentado eso, pero el tema es que le ponen contraseñas.........................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

busca es goglee aircrak  no es tan dificil el tema ,ojo para ''fines educativos solamente''


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola foreros, tengo hace casi 2 años móden que anda como el C...LARO. Probé todo lo que uds. dicen (cable largo, ollas,antenas cel, etc.) y lo que mejor resultado me está dando es parabólica de DTV enfocada hacia la antena del proveedor (aprox.), tener en cuenta el ángulo vertical por el foco (queda "mirando hacia abajo"). El LNB es reemplazado por un "casero": lata de aluminio de laxante "Agiolax" (creo, es lo que encontré...): tiene 6cm diámetro y unos 13cm largo, deben ubicar un conector hembra RF en 3/4 del fondo, parte abajo de la lata (3,3mm aprox); en éste RF soldar cobre de 1mm x 3,4mm largo (la punta quedaría en el centro eje de la lata). El cable 50 Ohm tiene 6mt (más largo pierde ganancia) y plato sobre la casa. En el módem buscar entrada antena y si no tiene (como el mío) desarmar y soldar masa y vivo (yo no conseguí macho Rf y le puse un RCA audio). Atención: las medidas son aprox. para la frecuencia de cel., pueden probar otras y mejorar la señal (sólo que pueden pasar meses...). Saludos... desde Tres Isletas (Chaco), dónde no nos queda otra que bancarnos 2 años con el móden...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2010)

2.5G: GPRS
2.75G: EDGE
3G: UMTS (W-CDMA) - 
3.5G: HSDPA (W-CDMA) - 
3.75G: HSUPA (W-CDMA) -
en esas frecuencia funciona la banda de 3g 
la antena de 3,4 centimetros con reflector echo con una lata  funciona ,pero ay que ir una ves apundata bien la antena cortando el alambre asta dejarlo mas o menos en 2,4 a 3,1 centimetros,la pantalla o reflector no nesesariamente tiene que ser una lata ,tambien sirve un pedaso de tela de mosquitero,segun yo i mis pruevas el mejor resustadol lo logre con la antena de 2,5 centimetros y pantalla de tela mosquiero a una distancia de 7 centimetros,el cable de la antena tiene unos 3 metros y estava conectado ala entrada de antena del moden ,estoy esando esa misma antena pero con wifi ,
para Petryszyn Gustavo,
te recomiendo is cortando de aun milimetro tu antena de 3,4 centimetros --no milimetros-- asta que lleges al maximo de señal,con 3,4 centimetros estas por devajo de 2,5 ghz ,calculo que desbes estar por los 1800 a 1900 mgz con esa medida de antena,
ay un calculo para sacar la longitud de la antena,
mas corta  para altas frecuensias y mas larga para ir vajando la frecuencia,
ay si abre renegado ,
no recuerdo muy bien, pero la velocidad de tu moden tambien depende de cuantos usuarios se conecten al mismo tiempo ,quiero saber a cuanta distancia estas del proevedor,
tengo otra antena echa con 30centimetros de un caño de 4 pulgadas ,el elemento esta a 4 centimetros de un extremo el tapado con tela metalica y funciona bien tambien tiene 2,5 centimetros ,
esa la tengo para wifi el prevedor esta a unos 10 kilometros y tengo unos 15 db ,claro que el proebedor usa amplificadores 
saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## huenante (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola
he estado mirando el E-176.
He visto que tiene un conector de antena externa.

Cual es el nombre de ese conector??

Existen Pigtails para pasar de ese conector a nose... un SMA..


Gracias!


----------



## ibdali (Mar 15, 2010)

realmente nombre no tiene, o por lo menos no lo conozco, en realidad se consigue como "adaptador para antena 3g".

Ese conector se conecta el modem y desde ahí tienes la salida para la antena, vienen varias según la necesidad y varían mucho en el precio.

Aparte del E-176, hay muchos que traen esta opción, como:

Huawei 160/66/72/80 272..............................

suerte y saludos!!!


----------

